# Beste books on Limited Atonement



## Mayflower (May 1, 2007)

Iam just reading : Particular redemption by William Rushton, which is very good!

Does anyone knows and recommends other books about limited atonement ?


----------



## reformedman (May 1, 2007)

Particular Grace by Abraham Kuyper.

It was so good I read it twice. Very simple to read yet seems exhuastive on the topic.

He covers the topic using General Atonement defenses and verses and shows why they interpret the doctrine wrong. 

He then shows verse that defend Limited Atonement and explains very them very well.


----------



## tfelice (May 1, 2007)

Try _The Death Of Death In The Death Of Christ_ by John Owen and _The Atonement Controversy_ by Owen Thomas


----------



## A5pointer (May 1, 2007)

Redemption Accomplished and Applied, John Murray, exegetes larger texts than most instead of stacking up numerous questionable proof texts.


----------



## Iconoclast (May 2, 2007)

*atonement*

The atonement by Hugh Martin


----------

